# Help me!  9-CURRENT with  ZFS



## BSDLover101 (Jul 30, 2011)

All normal installation in the virtual machine can start but a normal to real machine can't cross into GPT partition GUID start starting the program with no matter how to install always shows three lines error code 



```
gptzfsboot: error 1 lba  48

gptzfsboot: error 1 lba  1

gptzfsboot: No zfs  zpool  loated  can't  boot
```

The notebook PC of 250 GB instrumentation that is single hard disk 2 nuclear CPU support AMD64 code


----------

